# My Skiff



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet boat  looks ready to fish go enjoy it then see what you need


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Went on a little boat ride today. Everything is perfect, just a little tippy. Since it doesn't have trim tabs do you think they will make a big difference for stabilization?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Went on a little boat ride today. Everything is perfect, just a little tippy. Since it doesn't have trim tabs do you think they will make a big difference for stabilization?


Eh maybe a tiny bit at rest but definitely more so under way. I love trim tabs. I don't think I'll ever go without them again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I have the same boat but with a 50 Yamaha, Trim Tabs will NOT help unless underway. If I have my boat Trimmed up and Tabed down it will run Skinny! If you have any more ?'s shoot me a PM, Iv had my Mitzi for awhile and know alot about them.


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## oceanluvr30 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great looking skiff....congrats!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for all of the compliments. Iv been going out as much as i can.. here is a pic in the water.


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with most of the others. The only thing that skiff needs is gas. You'll probably spend more money on tackle. Congrats on the boat! Enjoy!!! ;D


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

here is a pic in the water.. man does this boat so skinny!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

GO SKINNY *


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Couple of updates... replaced the courtesy lights with blue LED's and replaced the power pole with a wang anchor and already like it! Will be getting a new trolling motor on it soon


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

lookin good!


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks like a Mitzi 15 not 17 doesn't have lap strike down the side tabs are a must


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I was told it was a 17.. on the registration it says it is 15'11" so i guess that would classify it as a 16..


----------



## rlpfl1115 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yea you got a 16ft hull with the sponson transom nice boat my buddy got a 16 and I got a 17 Mitzi


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

It appears to be a 16', notice the sponsons.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

yup. thats a 16. the 15 and 17 did not have sponsons.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I see you removed the powerpole. I was thinking of pulling mine and going with a wang. I just like things simple. I had planned on trying to reuse the existing holes from the power pole mount. What did you do? Do they make a mount already for PP replacement?


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

There isn't a mount for the pp to wang anchor yet so you would have to get a custom one made. I kept things simple and used the top left hole where the power pole was and put it in the bottom left hole of the wang. The holes were a little larger from the power pole to wang so i had to make the holes larger on the wang mount. For now I just have 5200 and bolts where the 3 other holes are but I am going to fiberglass it back up so it looks like there were no extra holes there


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Just replaced my throttle cables and box, got a new trolling motor on it a little while ago and have a casting platform (not pictured)


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Also I just noticed, there is obvious yellowing on the hull since I purchased it (the boat has never been in the water for longer than 12hrs at a time) what product should I use to get that off.. (once I fix that I'm gonna give her a good wax on wednesday)

Thanks


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I had a mitzi 16, it needs tabs. They will not help stability wile at rest. Under way they they will help with holeshot and porpising at higher speeds.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, I didn't end up putting tabs on it, I have fins on my engine now and I have no problems porpoising.. I can top out at 34 with my 40 Yamaha 2 stroke.

Thanks


----------

